# Weight Issues



## totally_vacant (Jul 6, 2008)

I have two questions about the weight of an aquarium.

First, (this just in!), aquariums are heavy. I currently have a 60 gallon tank in my living room. I'm thinking of replacing it with something just a little larger, but can't overcome the [hopefully] irrational fear that if I do so, the whole thing is going to fall through the floor and end up in the basement. Is that even worth worrying about in a relatively modern home (1970's)?

Second, my 60 gallon tank came with a cabinet. The top surface of the cabinet, where the tank sites, is not solid. Hence if I stick my head in the cabinet and look up, I can see the bottom of the aquarium (which is good to check out root growth for the plants). Would there be any concerns with weight within the tank, and especially the very compacted weight of rocks, that I would need to worry about? Is it possible that the weight of a rock, even if placed very slowly and carefully, could crack the bottom?


----------



## piscesismyname (Jul 8, 2008)

to be absolutely sure, you might want to have a contractor come out and take a look at your floor supports. normally its fine, but to be sure is a good idea. a hole in the floor and loads of water damage, (not to mention the devistating effects something like that would have on the animals in your tank) are def. not fun. better safe than sorry

as for the bottom of the tank, i have put rocks in my tank before, actually over 200 lbs of rock, and it was fine. people put live rock in their aquariums all the time and it works out. i would just be careful to distribute the weight evenly so that its not all concentrated to one side of the tank (although i have dont this too, with no bad results). you should be fine, but if you are really worried, you can purchage a custom made cabinet with extra supports.


----------



## sneaker (Aug 5, 2007)

Try and see if you can tell the way your floor joist run and put your tank purpendicular with them if possable.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Agree with what was already stated..

If you are worried about the rocks, then just place a piece of eggcrate at the bottom of the tank, so the weight will be distributed evenly..


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Styrofoam works in the same manner as egg crate and may be a bit easier to cut depending on your skill level and available tools. The plus with styrofoam is that you don't have to worry about gravel or sand getting under it and creating a pressure point like you do with egg crate. Styrofoam is cheaper too


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I used the stuff that is used in drop ceillings for vents...is that called egg crate?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Eggcrate is usually the stuff that goes over fluorescent light fixtures in commercial applications. It is used as a light diffuser and probably to protect the bulbs somewhat. I have seen it used in residential applications as well but not very often.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very popular with reef people. And those with african cichlid tanks which have tons and tons of stones.


----------

